# Tinctorius has bruise on its nose?!!! help



## tinc_lover_88 (Sep 29, 2009)

Hello fellow froggers,

I've been a member of DB for a few years but have never actually made a post .
To the point..... My beautiful Tinc. (Victoria) has developed a blackish/brownish bruise (i think its a bruise) on the tip of it's nose. I've noticed it for about a month. It worries me because today I saw her swipe at it several times with her front legs after I misted the Viv. Her nose use to be a solid yellow color... I've seen her jumping repeatedly at the top of the cage where the light is... maybe this is why? I really don't know. She is about 2 1/2 years old and is housed in a 10 gallon Viv. Help me please!!!!!!! I want her to to be ok... She's my baby!

Pics are attatched!

Sincerely

-William


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I'm not a veterinarian so anything I say shouldn't be considered definitive.... You need to figure out why the frog is jumping at the screen or elsewhere in the tank. I've seen things that looked similar and those tended to be due to abrasians and not bruises. The damage may get worse if not addressed. 

Ed


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

It does look like abrasions from rubbing or bumping the nose. Is it possible he sees fruit flies gathering around the light and is trying to eat them? Try either leaving the light off for a few days or raise it above the tank a little higher and see how that affects behaviour, Bill


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

I know my red eyed tree frogs had that and it's called nostril abrasion( had the nose rubbing thing not necessarily your issue) and is was told to get ahold of Dr. frye. I would email him the pictures and see what he says. He emails fairly fast so expect a quick return. 

[email protected]

There's his email, he will be able to point you in the right direction!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Can we see a full shot of her tank?


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Defiantly get her to a vet. I had a group of tinctorious citronella and a group of tinctorious cobalt have this. It was a fungal infection and they died on me. Get her to a vet immediately. You can check my other threads about it. Good luck with her. 
Buddy

2.2 bassleri 2.3 E.A Santa Isabella 1.1 tinctorious Patricia 0.1 Green Sipplewini 0.0.3 Leucs


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

If it looks like this defiantly email or go to a local reptile vet asap. 

2.2 bassleri 2.3 E.A Santa Isabella 1.1 tinctorious Patricia 0.1 Green Sipplewini 0.0.3 Leucs


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

frogface said:


> Can we see a full shot of her tank?


+1. This would be helpful in seeing if it's something in the viv that is causing this behavior.

Also, what are the parameters of the tank? If its too hot or dry your frog might be trying to escape the viv (move to an area that is more to its liking), and it could be from repeatedly rubbing/hitting it's nose against the glass (which could lead to some sort of infection.


----------

